

Building Great APIs: The Gold Standard - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2012/11/building-great-apis-the-api-gold-standard-part-i/

======
mmariani
Basically, if you don't have a business plan your condemning yourself to chase
your own tail. Have an idea, get a business plan made, start working. That's
great advice in almost any field.

Looking forward to the following posts.

~~~
rauar
Don't waste time writing a business plan. Find out first if your idea can
result in a value proposition which is accepted by the market. Build a mimimum
viable product and start testing.

------
terpin
John' Mussers slide deck on the same topic is here:
[http://www.slideshare.net/jmusser/what-makes-a-great-open-
ap...](http://www.slideshare.net/jmusser/what-makes-a-great-open-api)

------
constion97
Great article!

